# Receivers pooched



## Bluemax10 (2 mo ago)

I have 2 VIP222 receivers. The first one quit with the message complete signal loss. Had a tech come out and check the setup and I have good signal right to the back of the receiver but when I look at dish set up I dont have any signal. Exactly the same with a second unit I bought as a replacement, antenna is ok, cables and connections OK so where I am going wrong? Unable to find any other VIP222s for sale Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bluemax10 said:


> Exactly the same with a second unit I bought as a replacement, antenna is ok, cables and connections OK so where I am going wrong?


My guess would be that your DPP Separator (the diplexer that sends signals to the two satellite inputs) has somehow bit the dust.


> Unable to find any other VIP222s for sale Thanks


Yeah, most of them were sold to companies using them to outfit commercial installations.


----------

